# New pen with 3 start tap and die !!!



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2011)

Boy!!!!! Drilling down the middle for the converter was real tough!!!!


----------



## Manny (Apr 30, 2011)

Heck yeah Skip. You crack me up!


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, after seeing that I wonder why I even bothered with the one I made. As usual you are really thinkin' outside the box!

Mike


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 30, 2011)

You really are sick.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 30, 2011)

:biggrin:Its a little plain Skip, could you inbed some Pr around the flutes or perhaps along the tap shaft. I think its missing a S/S clip also.


----------



## wizard (Apr 30, 2011)

Skiprat...excuse me Steven... Please tell me this a joke....is this what you did with your tap and die that you bought??? Arghhhhh.....That is wicked...


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 30, 2011)

you are WRONG, just wrong....we mortals constrained by our thought processes bow.....


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

mredburn said:


> :biggrin:Its a little plain Skip, could you inbed some Pr around the flutes or perhaps along the tap shaft. I think its missing a S/S clip also.


 
Picky, picky, picky. Did you even consider that the flutes/teeth make a terrific grip section? Or that PR at the top would upset the balance of the pen? And nothing sets off brass and HSS like Platinum.

Mike


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet!! The world's first pen guaranteed to never cross-thread!!! :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 30, 2011)

It's almost "perfect" with the exception of the centre band (too proud)


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 30, 2011)

May be a nice pen BUT.... when you post the cap it probably slides all the way down the lower barrel and bangs around making it hard to write with.

I think it's a poor design!

That said........... because it's a skiprat original I'll give ya $100 for it!

Hey Ken, if Skip sells me the pen, do you still need a tap and die at a good price? :biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2011)

All the folks who didn't get in on the buy are now all slapping their heads.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree, Skip your mind is twisted! LOL But I love it!:devil:


----------



## CaptG (Apr 30, 2011)

Skip, if you did manage to drill down that tap, My hats off to ya buddy.  As a tool and die maker, I gotta, kinda think you are pranking us with this one


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 30, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Dan


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm shocked!!!! 

Take a look at my avatar and ask yourself........does that face look like a fibber to you???  Moi????  Never!!!!

Now, I grant you that the 'fit' on the cap isn't my best so far, but I'm putting it all down to my crappy* faux*-tography:tongue:


----------



## michael j flett (Apr 30, 2011)

i like it looks great.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 30, 2011)

Skippy,

Looking at your latest I took Stock of it Dieing to emulate the master fudger.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mom said go clean you room and quit wasting time with that computer.

Oh .. and about that other thing? She said you'll go blind.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

ROTFLMAO about this post and the Mad rats new pen:biggrin:





NewLondon88 said:


> Mom said go clean you room and quit wasting time with that computer.
> 
> Oh .. and about that other thing? She said you'll go blind.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2011)

Charlie, you promised not to  mention that, and it was ages ago !!!  So stop telling tales or I'll tell Mom what you did with the pony.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 30, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Charlie, you promised not to  mention that, and it was ages ago !!!  So stop telling tales or I'll tell Mom what you did with the pony.




LOL as long as it is not sheep:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Charlie wouldn't dare with Skippy's sheep.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2011)

An old friend sent me this T-shirt a while ago. I love it!!! I'm wearing it now.:biggrin:
I'm thinking of getting the word '....Sometimes!!!' printed underneath the writing.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 30, 2011)

skiprat said:


> An old friend sent me this T-shirt a while ago. I love it!!! I'm wearing it now.:biggrin:
> I'm thinking of getting the word '....Sometimes!!!' printed underneath the writing.



HA!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 1, 2011)

you're all sick.

that shirt makes a good avatar :tongue:


----------



## bitshird (May 1, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Mom said go clean you room and quit wasting time with that computer.
> 
> Oh .. and about that other thing? She said you'll go blind.



Charlie I'm over here 

Skip your new pen is the mark of a very twisted mind!! but ever so cool. But me thinks thou dost prank us!!


----------



## workinforwood (May 1, 2011)

You got it high on the bizarre scale Steve!


----------



## alphageek (May 1, 2011)

bitshird said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > Mom said go clean you room and quit wasting time with that computer.
> ...



I was completely convinced that was a photoshop.... Who would mess with a tap like that, right???   Now... Go look for the video of Skippys shop.  Watch very carefully when he shows his lightbox - see whats in it.


----------



## Kaspar (May 2, 2011)

Rat, I had such high hopes when you started therapy ....


----------



## ldb2000 (May 2, 2011)

Well Skippy , I have no comment on you and the sheep but you do win First Place in the most creative use of Photoshop Award  :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (May 2, 2011)

No photoshop, but I think the nib is held on with hot melt glue.

Nice work, Skippy!


----------



## crabcreekind (May 2, 2011)

has to be the most uncomfortable pen i have seen, looks awesome though and creative!


----------



## jskeen (May 2, 2011)

Hot glue?  We don't need no stinking hot glue!  The nib is obviously soldered on


----------

